# Any Motobecane owners in MA?



## skiierx (Feb 20, 2008)

I am wondering if there are any Motobecane owners in MA that have a new 58cm carbon century model bike (or similar geometry)? If so I would like to ask a huge favor, if you are close to the Waltham, MA area (within an hour or so) could we meet up so I can see how I fit the bike? 

I have been in contact with bikesdirect and am happy with their service and know I can return the bike if it does not fit but I would rather not go through that and I know they do not want that to happen either. I have looked at several bikes locally and believe I have the right size but want to make sure.

Any help would be appreciated.

Jamie


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Will an Immortal framed bike do?? Probably not...


----------



## skiierx (Feb 20, 2008)

cyclesport45 said:


> Will an Immortal framed bike do?? Probably not...



What size is your immortal, 59? The geometry for the 08's show a 56 and 59 available for the immortal and there are obvious differences, if yours is a different year maybe they are a little closer in size. If your close then it still might be worth it to throw a leg over if you don't mind.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

It's a 56. Or, it will be, when it gets here. Ordered it today.


----------



## skiierx (Feb 20, 2008)

The 56 looks closer in specs then the 59 does. If you don't mind I would love to see it when it arrives.

Jamie


----------

